#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-29
<JackWat> I got a bunch of ubuntu swag for xmas :O
<JackWat> laptop bag and a bunch of tshirts
<_marx_> coolness
<_marx_> groupon is hilarious; i just unsubscribed and got to watch a video of some guy getting a beverage thrown on him
<_marx_> we didn't have to chose to watch it
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-30
<_marx_> who remembers ~/.xinitrc ?
 * _marx_ just found one from '04
<_marx_> dang i made good backup tarballs; found images that had to be scanned
<_marx_> my 11 year old grandson is going to love seeing his baby pics on facebook ;-))
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-31
<Nivex> ><
<Nivex> I upgraded my old laptop from 10.04 to 10.10 and now I don't have any 3D again
<Nivex> Intel chips are supposed to be the most open, and yet they seem to have the most regression issues
<holstein> maybe you should just go on to 11.04 ;)
<Nivex> maybe once they hit beta I'll throw a LiveCD at it and see what it does
<holstein> i finally got around to testing my studio gear in 10.10
<Nivex> In the meantime I'm tempted to wipe/reinstall this thing as 10.04
<holstein> that aint happenin' either
<Nivex> I only have one other machine on 10.10 here and that's a test box
<semioticrobotic> anyone have experience with intel SSDs in Ubuntu?
<holstein> not yet
<semioticrobotic> ah, okay
<holstein> i have an SSD in my EEEpc
<holstein> i use ext2 without swap usually
<holstein> its not a high dollar SSD though
<semioticrobotic> two of my former EEEs had SSds
<semioticrobotic> right, right
<holstein> so im not to worried
<semioticrobotic> yeah, makes sense
<semioticrobotic> I'm thinking of upgrading to an Intel 40GB SSD after the new year
<semioticrobotic> just wondering if anyone recommends against it, has had issues with 10.04, etc
<holstein> i guess it depends
<holstein> i think its still a little early
<holstein> price wise
<semioticrobotic> yeah, you may be right
<holstein> and id really like to see btrfs get stable
<semioticrobotic> the drive is $110 on Amazon
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats not ba
<holstein> d
<semioticrobotic> $108 and change, to be exact
<holstein> still, that'll get you a 2tb sata now
<holstein> not for a lappy
<semioticrobotic> now, that's the X25-V, so you lose some performance, but still an improvement over my 5400RPM spinning drive
<semioticrobotic> yes, but I'm not necessarily interested in the copious amounts of space
<holstein> i think i want that first
<semioticrobotic> I keep very little on my machine; most is stored on exteral drives
<holstein> nice chunk of storage somewhere in the house
<semioticrobotic> ha!  you might rival that data ceter Apple is building 'round these parts
<holstein> ;)
<semioticrobotic> well, we'll see what happens.  i'll continue to think it over.
<karl8824> sup
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-01
<ShootEmUp> test
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> ShootEmUp: confirmed ;)
<holstein> happy new year all
<ShootEmUp> just testing the WALLCHAN command
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats to all channels?
<ShootEmUp> yup
<holstein>  /msg chanserv wallchan whatever ?
<ShootEmUp> "/WALLCHAN testing 123"
<holstein> AH
<Nivex> is there a tool that will walk my GNOME menu and look for items that point to non-existant executables?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Nivex: i just use the menu tool
<holstein> and remove what i dont want
<holstein> or what aint right
<holstein> actually, i usually just use gnome-do
<holstein> and hardly use the menu
<ShootEmUp> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-02
<_marx_> happy 1.1.11
<Nivex> 0xF you too buddy!
<_marx_> wouldn't this be a cool day to be born on?
<_marx_> four aces
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-27
<Nivex> How do I select a 5.1 speaker configuration in XFCE?
<Nivex> or, what is the name of the package that provides sound settings in standard Ubuntu so I can bring it in?
<coxn> Nivex: I have a default-ish ubuntu box sitting here
<coxn> Nivex: if you tell me what I should be checking for in my apt cache I can do so
<Nivex> coxn: fire up the sound preferences and find out what the process name is
<Nivex> I might be able to use the command-not-found tool to deduce the package name
<coxn> Nivex: gnome-control-center sound
<coxn> and /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<coxn> are what grep shows when I fire up the sound preferences dialogue
<Nivex> alrighty, thanks
<Nivex> figures that it's tightly integreated
<Nivex> there's got to be a way to do this with straight pulseaudio
<Nivex> solution: pavucontrol
<Tracy_P> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Surround_sound_systems
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-30
<Daganoweda> Hello
<holstein> Daganoweda: hey
<holstein> welcome!
<Daganoweda> Check this out
<Daganoweda> http://i.imgur.com/5WcUO.jpg
<Daganoweda> Its a $5 gold coin
<Daganoweda> Issued by Bechtler family in North Carolina
<Daganoweda> 1834
<Daganoweda> http://i.imgur.com/tO77h.jpg
<Daganoweda> They did it before the US government minted gold!
<holstein> cool
<Daganoweda> They didnt really make a lot of them and and most of them actually were worth a bit more than the face value so what ended up happening to them was that most of them have from their way to be melted and then reused by the mint for othe governmental and other gold coins
<Daganoweda>  So theres not a lot of them left, only 15 such examples have survived and that makes them extremely desirable by collectors
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-31
<oscalation> anyone up
<holstein> oscalation: yeah, but im about to run out...
<holstein> chat it up though... ill be back :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-01
<holstein> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-12-28
<d1n0saur> good evening all
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-12-29
<_marx_> hi all
